# Navarre Pier King Tournament



## xwrap (Apr 9, 2013)

2013 Navarre Pier
King Mackerel Tournament
September 15, 2013 6:00 am
Thru
October 31, 2012 7:00 pm
First and Second Place Prizes

60% First Place Payout
30% Second Place Payout
10% Admin Fee
$25.00 entrance fee
Registration @ Navarre Pier Shack
60/30 Percent Payout
10 Percent Admin Fee
September 15, 2013 6:00 am – October 31, 2013 7:00 pm
Each angler will acknowledge by signature and agree to abide by the following rules:
Name
Signature
Date
Angler must pay non-refundable $25.00 cash entrance fee prior to walking onto Navarre Beach Fishing Pier.
The earliest a fish may be weighed is Sep 15, 2013 6:00 a.m. and the latest is October 31, 2013 7:00 p.m.
90 percent total payout less to 1st and 2nd place fish. 10 percent administration fee.
Angler may only fish one rod and reel at a time.
Angler must maintain control of his rod at all times.
Blood-knots, line splicing is authorized provided Rule 5 above adhered to.
Angler may weigh no more than 2- fish per day. In accordance with FWC rules:
****http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/recreational/king-mackerel/****
Florida Regulations:
Regulations
Gulf State Waters
Atlantic State Waters
Minimum Size Limit
24” fork length

Daily Bag Limit
2 per harvester per day

Un-sportsmanship like conduct will automatically remove you from the tournament. Your entry fee will not be returned. No exceptions!!!!
All fish will be weighed at Navarre Pier Shack using scales provided by event organizer (Lionell Poston).
Signature of Navarre Pier Weigh Master, angler and one witness along with date and time caught and weighed required on all fish entered.
In the event of a tie the first fish weighed at scale determines winner.
All disputes will be settled by submitting your grievance to [email protected]. Provide as much detail as possible along with contact information and witnesses. Resolution will be rendered within 24-hours of email receipt.
Winner will be paid promptly upon tournament conclusion October 31, 2013.

Updates on this tournament will be posted at www.northwestfloridapierfishing.com


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

What are king mackerel..????? Lateral line ,gill rakers...? I forgot,lol.....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I haven't seen one in so long I have forgot what they look like also...


----------



## xwrap (Apr 9, 2013)

I caught this one Sunday morning off Navarre Pier.


----------

